# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Shred - A Short Downhill Video (Bikepark Lenggries)

## Nohgosol_FPV

Hallo zusammen. Hier würde ich euch gerne ein Video vorstellen, was wir am 03.06.2017 im BikePark Lenggries zusammen mit 2 Jungs (Roman Gremler and Jeremias Gößl) aufgenommen haben. Ich selber habe mit Downhill (leider) nichts am Hut - betreibe aber seit ca. 1,5 Jahren das FPV Freestyle (First Person View) d.h. wir steuern kleine Quadcopter aus der "Ich"-Perspektive mittels Videobrille. Wir haben uns vorgenommen, in Zukunft mehr solcher "Action-Clips" zu machen, um einfach die coolen Elemente zweier Welten (wie jetzt z.B. das Downhill) zu verbinden. Wir hoffen, dass wir bald wieder so etwas machen können - ein paar Ideen haben wir bereits.

Viel Spaß beim anschauen - für Feedback bin ich natürlich gerne jederzeit offen.

----------

